# Optoma hd33 HDMi prob



## dlkanth (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi friends,
I came across this forum and impressed abt the reviews, Need u guys help here !!!, Had brought Optoma HD33 from US thru my friends, Working well in my New HT for 2weeks, Until a few KIDS of friends got together played pS3, my HDMI inputs of the Optoma are not working,( Only the composite video inputs are working).. Dont know what happened.. Tried resetting factory setting , .Just searchs for Input HDMI and stays blank... Suggestions are awaited ,,,,,


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Try a different cable and see if that works.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Ditto that. With projectors you are usually using lengths that can be unpredictable.


----------



## dlkanth (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi, 
I have different cables, the result is same, i can get image out from the composite video, but nothing from the HDMI . chk with optoma india they say may be prob of HDMI card need to change and need to pay for service and part both..


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

Did you try the re-sync button on your remote to re-sync the input source, this should do it automatically once you press that button, it is worth a try, also check in your setup menu (input source) the source lock option as it has a on/off selection and by selecting off it will search for other signals if the current input signal is lost. :T


----------



## shabby78 (Jul 26, 2012)

hello, I am having the same problem with optoma hd33. Its not detecting xbox360 and if it does then it displays a green color. I would like to know if there is any solution to this. Thanks


----------

